# Funny deer hunting prank! (Video)



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw this on youtube today and got a good laugh out of it..Enjoy!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing here ?????


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

If you can't see the video the way I posted it here, you can just click this link and see it on you tube: YouTube - LUCKY BUCK, best deer prank ever!


----------

